# TERMINATOR THE 9'' MARGINATUS



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

BETTER PICS OF MY BEAST


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

wonderful pirana!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great looking P, much better pics.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm happy you got that fish. You made the right choice IMO.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

meanest P I ever owned hands down


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking p. good buy


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

awesome!







how you liking him? what other p's have you owned and how would you compare?


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

No0dles said:


> awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive had almost every p there is besides geryi and a couple others , but out of the p's ive had and have now he's the most aggressive, he knows when its feeding time his reaction to me is like a cichlid, mind you i only had him for less than a month lol its crazy








[/quote]
oh yeah i have a 4'' blue diamond rhom and 10 caribes besides the 9'' Marginatus


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

cool deal man nice fish indeed


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

No0dles said:


> cool deal man nice fish indeed


thanks dog


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

mobbin said:


> awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ive had almost every p there is besides geryi and a couple others* , but out of the p's ive had and have now he's the most aggressive, he knows when its feeding time his reaction to me is like a cichlid, mind you i only had him for less than a month lol its crazy








[/quote]

I seriously doubt you have had almost every p there is...do you realize how many species of Serrasalmus there are? I will definitely give you that marginatus are aggressive based on mine compared to my other serras. Less than a month...have you even had this guy a week?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Much better pictures.
Like Bioteach said, there are many many different species of piranhas.... I also doubt you had almost all of them !


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

mobbin said:


> awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive had almost every p there is besides geryi and a couple others , but out of the p's ive had and have now he's the most aggressive, he knows when its feeding time *his reaction to me is like a cichlid,* mind you i only had him for less than a month lol its crazy








[/quote]
oh yeah i have a 4'' blue diamond rhom and 10 caribes besides the 9'' Marginatus
[/quote]

wow, that definitley puts it in perspective. I have seen afew piranha's interact like a cichlid and it's a crazy thing to see. We all know piranhas are pretty skittish while young, maybe a bit less as juviniles and hopefully not at all as they get up there in age. But every once in a while you see a great piranha that really catches your eye not only by it's flawlessness, but the way it interacts and follows you around the room, chass your hand around ect...
This is one of those fish. Since I know for me personally, I haven't seen a nicer Marginatus.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

BioTeAcH said:


> Much better pictures.
> Like Bioteach said, there are many many different species of piranhas.... I also doubt you had almost all of them !


when i first started collecting p's i had 8 tank's up and running in my living room and my basement, i would buy p's get tired of them and sell hem after a month or so, when i say i had those p's its a fact you can ask George at shark aquarium or pedro. however now i have my pics and i'm going to keep them for good cause these are my favorite picks, SO BELIEVE IT SCRAP :nod:


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

mobbin said:


> Much better pictures.
> Like Bioteach said, there are many many different species of piranhas.... I also doubt you had almost all of them !


when i first started collecting p's i had 8 tank's up and running in my living room and my basement, i would buy p's get tired of them and sell hem after a month or so, when i say i had those p's its a fact you can ask George at shark aquarium or pedro. however now i have my pics and i'm going to keep them for good cause these are my favorite picks, SO BELIEVE IT SCRAP :nod:
[/quote]

I'll call BS...you just picked the fish up on the 11th so yesterday would have been 1 week (check your post history if you can't remember). If your fish list is as accurate as your memory is on this fish, then you probably had half those fish as well. Not that it matters. Fish flipping isn't the same as someone who actually raises their fish...or at least keeps them for a year or more to appreciate their true personalities and learn something about the species. I've been following your topics and posts and can tell you that you won't last long here if you are just looking to stroke your own ego.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

owned! haha you said stroke


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

dun up


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mobbin said:


> nope ,like two weeks but i will be more specific, i had a gibbus,piraya,terns,caribe,super reds,bm elong, brandtii,compressus,black diamond,peru high back,blue diamond, gold spilo, purple,spilo, marginatus,black diamond rhom. so basicly i did have the ones that are sought out the most, i sold alot of p's when i changed to saltwater a while back now i currently own 3 terns, 10 caribe,blue diamond rhom,and a marginatus. next all i need is a gibbus, irritans or red belly black mask, that i saw once


Here...let me help you out.

S. gibbus
P. piraya
P. nattereri
P. cariba
S. elongatus
S. brandtii
S. compressus
S. rhombeus
S. maculatus
S. marginatus
S. sanchezi

So according to my math...you have had 7 of the 26 knows species of Serrasalmus. Hardly impressive. You also said you didnt keep them more then a month...and with your calendar that is probably not more then a weekend. If you dont keep a fish more then a few months...you shouldnt count it on your list of what you have kept. Thats like the other idiot on the forum running around bragging about being in the hobby since he was a year old. 
Serrapygo and I went to pick up some fish at Ash's...I got a large rhom and Nick picked up some baby cariba. Those little guys were in my car for 6 hours....can I count them in my total


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

I'll call BS...you just picked the fish up on the 11th so yesterday would have been 1 week (check your post history if you can't remember). If your fish list is as accurate as your memory is on this fish, then you probably had half those fish as well. Not that it matters. Fish flipping isn't the same as someone who actually raises their fish...or at least keeps them for a year or more to appreciate their true personalities and learn something about the species. I've been following your topics and posts and can tell you that you won't last long here if you are just looking to stroke your own ego.
[/quote]
this chick is hilarious, you have to be a chick hating like this, if your not im sorry, but i thought you might be after i read the post sorry if i'm wrong



Grosse Gurke said:


> nope ,like two weeks but i will be more specific, i had a gibbus,piraya,terns,caribe,super reds,bm elong, brandtii,compressus,black diamond,peru high back,blue diamond, gold spilo, purple,spilo, marginatus,black diamond rhom. so basicly i did have the ones that are sought out the most, i sold alot of p's when i changed to saltwater a while back now i currently own 3 terns, 10 caribe,blue diamond rhom,and a marginatus. next all i need is a gibbus, irritans or red belly black mask, that i saw once


Here...let me help you out.

S. gibbus
P. piraya
P. nattereri
P. cariba
S. elongatus
S. brandtii
S. compressus
S. rhombeus
S. maculatus
S. marginatus
S. sanchezi

So according to my math...you have had 7 of the 26 knows species of Serrasalmus. Hardly impressive. You also said you didnt keep them more then a month...and with your calendar that is probably not more then a weekend. If you dont keep a fish more then a few months...you shouldnt count it on your list of what you have kept. Thats like the other idiot on the forum running around bragging about being in the hobby since he was a year old. 
Serrapygo and I went to pick up some fish at Ash's...I got a large rhom and Nick picked up some baby cariba. Those little guys were in my car for 6 hours....can I count them in my total








[/quote]oh i see im being attacked by some pyga's right now, but its cool I forgot i'm kind of new to forum's but i'm always reminded about how people are mostly internet la costra nostra lol. however real enthusiast like george fear and pedro can vouch for me, yeah it was stupid buying p's and gettin rid of them but so what i learned my lesson and now i have my rare beast. and bioteach believe me i do what i want scrap so who are you to make judgement on somebody elses sincere-ness to the hobby dog, i mean get wit it, you might be a mod but you don't have no badge dog so chill. I can't stand people that are suppose to help people and post positive stuff ,always try to judge someone is a key example of a HATER. and that 1 week thing for my fish damn i dont plan on throwing a party for my fish so who cares if i dont know the exact date of when i got him, the fact of the matter is i got him and i got pictures of everything i own on this site. also i post pics because most people that criticize only have a tank with red bellies running there mouth.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Bioteach, believe me buddy, i might not have kept them all for a long time, but i had them, i dont know who made the rules on how long you have to keep a fish b4 you call it you own. If I buy a pair of gucci's and I wear them and they get messed up the first time i wear them , does that mean i never ownde them cause i had them for a week. $700 sneakers, that was an example because you don't make sense


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

mobbin, I'm sorry my posting doesn't live up to your expectations. I help those who ask and call out those who need it. Your post history speaks for itself and the more you post, the better it gets. You can insult me, but in doing so you probably ought to not simultaneously insult the few female members we actually have and all the RBP owners that happen to make up the majority of our membership (not sure if we have any la costra nosa, but usually not a good idea to diss them either). Oh, keep your urban slang references out of the information forums...not that you'd know what a pyga looks like up close in person.

I think your last post was directed towards GG, but your posting makes no sense. Not sure what $700 sneakers getting ruined has to do with what we are talking about unless it is another weak attempt to build your Internutz street cred. The more I think about it though, I think it is a Freudian slip symbolizing that you feel owning all those p's are status symbols...that explains the flipping!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mobbin said:


> oh i see im being attacked by some pyga's right now, but its cool I forgot i'm kind of new to forum's but i'm always reminded about how people are mostly internet la costra nostra lol. however real enthusiast like george fear and pedro can vouch for me, yeah it was stupid buying p's and gettin rid of them but so what i learned my lesson and now i have my rare beast. and bioteach believe me i do what i want scrap so who are you to make judgement on somebody elses sincere-ness to the hobby dog, i mean get wit it, you might be a mod but you don't have no badge dog so chill. I can't stand people that are suppose to help people and post positive stuff ,always try to judge someone is a key example of a HATER. and that 1 week thing for my fish damn i dont plan on throwing a party for my fish so who cares if i dont know the exact date of when i got him, the fact of the matter is i got him and i got pictures of everything i own on this site. also i post pics because most people that criticize only have a tank with red bellies running there mouth.


Your the idiot that came on this forum and asked for the wrong fish to be ID'ed...and then try to swing on G's nuts by saying this forum doesnt know one fish from another. Anyone can buy and sell fish...that doesnt make you a hobbyist. The true hobbyists on this site have seen that kind of behavior a hundred times&#8230;and are a little repulsed by it. So take good care of your fish&#8230;and next week when it doesn't live up to the Terminator name&#8230;sell it to someone that will take proper care of him&#8230;.and not just use him to post how cool they are on a fish site.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Mobbin is just the latest in the cycle of members that other members love to hate. I think there's like one or two that pop a year, not worth more than two sentances of my time.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm not directing this at anyone specific here.
Just all new piranha keepers in general.

Over the years I've seen quite a few novice piranha keepers come and go. Some that are dedicated to finding the baddest "species" there is. So there is a long list of several different serras that pass through from the dealer's to these newbs tanks...then they eventually end up in the actual keepers tank. Where they spend a good chunk of time if not there lives. 
Owning these fish for a few weeks or a couple of months is not keeping them. They are just a "rest stop" for a long journy thats starts in the amazon and ends in the actual keepers tank. Do I have a problem with it? I don't think so, as long as they are selling them off to someone that appreciates where they come from. 
I and few others have called them baseball card collectors. Buy, Sell and Trade. Until you find the real one you think your looking for (rarest or aggressivness). Then you'll keep that one...until something better comes along. 
The problem is these people don't have a clue. Sure they might do all kinds of reading of books and net pages. What they don't understand that these fish very usually can take a long time to establish. A couple of months is nothing. It can be a blink of an eye in establishment. ESPECIALLY if these fish are young OR newly imported. They don't even come close to showing what their true "aquarium personality" in such a short time....Resulting in recycling to a different fish. Then start the whole process over again.

To the OP. 
Again, very nice specimen of serra. Enjoy him.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Ja said:


> I'm not directing this at anyone specific here.
> Just all new piranha keepers in general.
> 
> Over the years I've seen quite a few novice piranha keepers come and go. Some that are dedicated to finding the baddest "species" there is. So there is a long list of several different serras that pass through from the dealer's to these newbs tanks...then they eventually end up in the actual keepers tank. Where they spend a good chunk of time if not there lives.
> ...


yeah your right, but every P ain't for everybody and i learned that, alot of people don't have that option to switch, why keep a fish if it doesnt suit you, it was trial and error until I got my perfect P collection down to a science.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mobbin said:


> thanks g, these guys on this sometimes dont have a clue, i knew it was a Marginatus before i brought it, but other people are unsure


So yes...I have a problem when some douche bag that cant ID his ass from a hole in the ground....slams on the very people that were trying to help you out. Why would you say "these guys on this sometimes dont have a clue" If you dint even ask? And G didnt vouch for sh*t...he posted in the thread that the fish you purchased was S. marginatus...and if you had posted a picture of that fish....it is pretty obvious. Just like it is pretty obvious that first pic is not S. marginatus....at least to a few of us that have a clue.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> thanks g, these guys on this sometimes dont have a clue, i knew it was a Marginatus before i brought it, but other people are unsure


So yes...I have a problem when some douche bag that cant ID his ass from a hole in the ground....slams on the very people that were trying to help you out. Why would you say "these guys on this sometimes dont have a clue" If you dint even ask? And G didnt vouch for sh*t...he posted in the thread that the fish you purchased was S. marginatus...and if you had posted a picture of that fish....it is pretty obvious. Just like it is pretty obvious that first pic is not S. marginatus....at least to a few of us that have a clue.
[/quote]
if you look at the post that fish was not the marginatus, it was the rhom with no ID it had red eyes and was 4'' what does that have to do with my 9'' marginatus thats the issue mrs. Gurke. and what does a hobbyist do , he collects fish that he likes right dummy, females like you kill me, your dead wrong and you aint even ID that fish right idiot you had no clue just like me., so give it up tea bagger


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mobbin said:


> if you look at the post that fish was not the marginatus, it was the rhom with no ID it had red eyes and was 4'' what does that have to do with my 9'' marginatus thats the issue mrs. Gurke. and what does a hobbyist do , he collects fish that he likes right dummy, females like you kill me, your dead wrong and you aint even ID that fish right idiot you had no clue just like me., so give it up tea bagger


Im I imagining things...or did you ID the fish as marginatus? OK....you are a collector of fish...we dont need or want your kind here...so you know what....bye.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

mobbin said:


> I'm not directing this at anyone specific here.
> Just all new piranha keepers in general.
> 
> Over the years I've seen quite a few novice piranha keepers come and go. Some that are dedicated to finding the baddest "species" there is. So there is a long list of several different serras that pass through from the dealer's to these newbs tanks...then they eventually end up in the actual keepers tank. Where they spend a good chunk of time if not there lives.
> ...


yeah your right, but every P ain't for everybody and i learned that, alot of people don't have that option to switch, why keep a fish if it doesnt suit you, it was trial and error until I got my perfect P collection down to a science.








[/quote]
Funny how tough people are behinde a computer screen.:laugh: You shouldn't call people names unless you're in front of them.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> Over the years I've seen quite a few novice piranha keepers come and go










Mobbin this is a great forum and though as stated the majority of people dont have the rare variety's that you have encountered. There are several individuals here that do have a vast knowledge on this species it would be wise to take any advice given by these individuals.



> So according to my math...you have had 7 of the 26 knows species of Serrasalmus. Hardly impressive.


I must say GG any time i am in need of a good laugh reading your post never fail me.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> > Over the years I've seen quite a few novice piranha keepers come and go
> 
> 
> :nod: Mobbin this is a great forum and though as stated the majority of people dont have the rare variety's that you have encountered. There are several individuals here that do have a vast knowledge on this species it would be wise to take any advice given by these individuals.
> ...


Marginatus actually are not a rare species, they just haven't been imported as much as other more popular serra species.


----------

